# White Smoke Coolant Loss



## Egypha

Hi Guys, 

My car is almost done! I'm getting it mapped on Thursday by badger5
I have ALOT of white smoke at idle or revving at a stand still. As far as I'm aware there is no smoke once moving (however no one I know who drives as been in convoy with me so cant tell) nothing in the mirrors though! The car also DRINKS coolant, as I get the low coolant warning every 200-300 miles.. 
I have had this issue ever since I had the engine rebuilt... I originally thought that it was from the turbo as I put a Beach Buggy Turbo k04 in (wasn't in the best condition). This has now been refreshed however I still have the issue.
I have taken the car back to the Indi that did the engine rebuild, they then did a compression test and was getting 175ish PSI on all cylinders. There is no coolant in the oil nor oil in the coolant.

I will say the head gasket was a "like OEM" part.... So I don't know if this could be the issue.

I am at a loss as I now have no idea what this could be...


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, The coolant must be going somewhere, have you had the coolant system pressurised to check for leaks?
Have you had a sniff test done for exhaust gases in coolant reservoir? 
Do you still have the white "smoke" once engine fully up to temp when idling?
Hoggy.


----------



## Egypha

Hoggy said:


> Hi, The coolant must be going somewhere, have you had the coolant system pressurised to check for leaks?
> Have you had a sniff test done for exhaust gases in coolant reservoir?
> Do you still have the white "smoke" once engine fully up to temp when idling?
> Hoggy.


I haven't had the coolant system pressurised however it does hold pressure once the car is off for quite some time... but something I can get done, unfortunately will have to be after the map...
I will give it a sniff once I've picked my partner up from work as I just topped it up.
Yes the "smoke" is still there even when the car is up to temperature and idling.

Do you think this could affect/cause issues with getting the car mapped?


----------



## David C

Not sure Bill will be happy mapping a car loosing coolant and smoking heavily...!!


----------



## Egypha

David C said:


> Not sure Bill will be happy mapping a car loosing coolant and smoking heavily...!!


Gave them a quick call. They said they will look at the car and make a decision on it then. So fingers crossed as they are 3 hours away from me...


----------



## Egypha

Thought I had a sniff tester, but don't so have ordered one and will get it done tomorrow.
What would your guys opinion be? Get the head gasket changed then mapped, or get it mapped this Thursday (as I already have it booked with the £90 deposit) then get the gasket changed?

The car doesn't seem to be under powered nor over heating.. I don't know what's best to do...\

Much thanks as always guys!


----------



## gedu

Never map a faulty car


----------



## darylw357

It does suggest you are burning coolant in the combustion chamber. Hopefully the engine builder will stand by their work.


----------



## Egypha

To anyone interested this was the car the other night, also got the duel brake/fog/reverse light mod finished! hence the video.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, If you didn't have coolant loss I would say condensation because of the cold weather. Could it be running rich & cooling the exhaust down?
Hoggy.


----------



## Egypha

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If you didn't have coolant loss I would say condensation because of the cold weather. Could it be running rich & cooling the exhaust down?
> Hoggy.


It does have 630cc injectors in again. So it could be that too for the smoke? This is the reason that im not sure if I should get it mapped now or lose £100 and spend who knows how much on a head gasket....
There is coolant loss for sure 😭, tbh I think it should be one of the reasons the Indy says it isn't head gasket and was recommending to get it mapped and see if it helped the issue


----------



## Hoggy

Egypha said:


> It does have 630cc injectors in again? so it could be that too? This is the reason idk if I should get it mapped now or lose £100 and spend who knows how much on a head gasket....
> There is coolant loss for sure 😭, tbh I think it should be one of the reasons the Indy says it isn't head gasket and was recommending to get it mapped and see if it helped the issue


Hi, The cylinder compressions doesn't suggest HG & coolant system isn't being pressurised by gases so hopely the coolant loss is just an external leakl somewhere & the inj are the problem.
Hoggy.


----------



## Egypha

Hoggy said:


> Hi, The cylinder compressions doesn't suggest HG & coolant system isn't being pressurised by gases so hopely the coolant loss is just an external leakl somewhere & the inj are the problem.
> Hoggy.


Not being pressurised? what do you mean? I'll see If my indi can have a look at it tomorrow... again I would be surprised if the coolant leak is external as no tears have been spotted in the pipes nor any residue has been found in the engine bay...

I'll get him to have a look regardless tomorrow and also see if he can do a sniff test


----------



## StuartDB

I hope Bill et'al @ B5 doesn't map you car if it is a wreck - maybe the head is cracked, are you using oil? as oil through the turbo seals creates white smoke - coolant through the exhausts usually smells sweet. 
Was your car already mapped? you said you have a BBT hybrid turbo fitted already - did you disconnect the N75 connector to ensure it wasn't running lean and knocking etc? do you have the correct injectors have they already been mapped in?

you also said you have fitted a ropey hybrid turbo "in a state", why would you do that? a map wont fix a faulty turbo - just ruin it in a couple of minutes. maybe that is somehow leaking coolant and oil from the hotside into the downpipe :|

At least B5 will be able to use the time to diagnose any issues.

but it sounds like you have been driving around a car with the wrong hardware (Turbo, Injectors, Actuator etc) for the software, a stock map with a hybrid turbo and 1 bar actuator will break the car irrespective of forged rods, bigger injectors if not correctly mapped first.

I am sure we have had this conversation before? 

Fingers crossed Bill etc find the faults and make your car safe to drive whilst you fix them..

You added 630cc injectors without adjusting the maps so that might have bore washed and coked up the o2 sensors and egt sensor, and knocked out the sports cat <-- no idea if that is what happens it might be the opposite and not add enough fuel, but you do need to change the voltages, flow rate etc

best of luck, we are keen to learn the outcome, they are experts.. don't forget to fill the car with Shell V-Power and not normal Unleaded so if they can get to map the car it is actually mappable  (Maybe not fill the car - I have not filled a car to the top in about 30 years


----------



## Egypha

StuartDB said:


> I hope Bill et'al @ B5 doesn't map you car if it is a wreck - maybe the head is cracked, are you using oil? as oil through the turbo seals creates white smoke - coolant through the exhausts usually smells sweet.
> Was your car already mapped? you said you have a BBT hybrid turbo fitted already - did you disconnect the N75 connector to ensure it wasn't running lean and knocking etc? do you have the correct injectors have they already been mapped in?
> 
> you also said you have fitted a ropey hybrid turbo "in a state", why would you do that? a map wont fix a faulty turbo - just ruin it in a couple of minutes. maybe that is somehow leaking coolant and oil from the hotside into the downpipe :|
> 
> At least B5 will be able to use the time to diagnose any issues.
> 
> but it sounds like you have been driving around a car with the wrong hardware (Turbo, Injectors, Actuator etc) for the software, a stock map with a hybrid turbo and 1 bar actuator will break the car irrespective of forged rods, bigger injectors if not correctly mapped first.
> 
> I am sure we have had this conversation before?
> 
> Fingers crossed Bill etc find the faults and make your car safe to drive whilst you fix them..
> 
> You added 630cc injectors without adjusting the maps so that might have bore washed and coked up the o2 sensors and egt sensor, and knocked out the sports cat <-- no idea if that is what happens it might be the opposite and not add enough fuel, but you do need to change the voltages, flow rate etc
> 
> best of luck, we are keen to learn the outcome, they are experts.. don't forget to fill the car with Shell V-Power and not normal Unleaded so if they can get to map the car it is actually mappable  (Maybe not fill the car - I have not filled a car to the top in about 30 years


To answer your questions, no I’m not loosing any oil just coolant.
The turbo was ropey however it’s just come out of the garage for the turbo to be refreshed. So there is now no shaft play etc. 
the injectors were put in just before it went into the garage (about 2 months ago) the car has hardly been used because of this. Plus plan was to get the car mapped by b5 as soon as it came out the garage. Hence the booking on Thursday.
I also bought the car with a stage 1 map (as far as I can tell it is a shit map tho). 
As I said I’m currently in two minds as to what I should do…


----------



## StuartDB

it sounds like you put a deposit on the map session in any case - I am pretty sure they do a health check before mapping - I expect the experts there will know what to do..

I think the biggest issue with mapping a car with faults is someone later on fixes the fault, then the car has loads of faults as it might have been mapped to cater for a weak fuel pump or similar then when it finally gives up and is replaced there is much to much fuel - but I doubt that sort of thing happens with B5 they have a good reputation to keep.

 best of luck, it maybe something simple like a crush washer or similar, and maybe positive crankcase pressure at idle due to a catch can / PCV delete without a valve (I think Chris here did a video the other day about this - not white smoke but positive crankcase pressure) so the crankcase pressure stops the oil drain from the turbo into the sump and it leaks through the seals into the downpipe?


----------



## Egypha

StuartDB said:


> it sounds like you put a deposit on the map session in any case - I am pretty sure they do a health check before mapping - I expect the experts there will know what to do..
> 
> I think the biggest issue with mapping a car with faults is someone later on fixes the fault, then the car has loads of faults as it might have been mapped to cater for a weak fuel pump or similar then when it finally gives up and is replaced there is much to much fuel - but I doubt that sort of thing happens with B5 they have a good reputation to keep.
> 
> best of luck, it maybe something simple like a crush washer or similar, and maybe positive crankcase pressure at idle due to a catch can / PCV delete without a valve (I think Chris here did a video the other day about this - not white smoke but positive crankcase pressure) so the crankcase pressure stops the oil drain from the turbo into the sump and it leaks through the seals into the downpipe?


I know they will its just the 3 hour drive to get there if I'm then going to be turned away...I know what you mean as I don't know if the current map on the car was put in place to fix some issues? (Maybe clutch switch? I'm still having issues with the blasted thing).
I Just watched the video, and tbh a lot of people seem to be saying on the comments that just having the puck and the positive pressure is normal as it would be worse to have a vacuum at Idle within the crank case as this would be a symptom of an issue with the PVC system (if it was still in)


----------



## Egypha

I have bad/good news.
I had a coolant sniff test completed today and unfortunately came back showing CO2 in the coolant expansion tank.

As far as I'm aware this shows that the head gasket is gone/going, so will be looking to get this replaced THEN getting it mapped with B5 once that has been completed.
No map for tomorrow unfortunately... hopefully b5 will be okay with it as I've wasted their time


----------



## Hoggy

Egypha said:


> I have bad/good news.
> I had a coolant sniff test completed today and unfortunately came back showing CO2 in the coolant expansion tank.
> As far as I'm aware this shows that the head gasket is gone/going, so will be looking to get this replaced THEN getting it mapped with B5 once that has been completed.
> No map for tomorrow unfortunately... hopefully b5 will be okay with it as I've wasted their time



Hoggy


----------

